# Catalyst ABC tonight



## Killer Brew (14/6/16)

Australian scientists have propagated yeast from a 200+ year old shipwreck off of Tassie to make a beer.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-14/worlds-oldest-beer-brought-back-to-life-scientists-claim/7496532


----------



## Moad (14/6/16)

They say Brett isn't used... Whaaaaa


----------



## crowmanz (14/6/16)

Moad said:


> They say Brett isn't used... Whaaaaa


Did you read the article?



> The brewer's yeast* brettanomyces was found*. It is not used in modern commercial brewing, but was used everywhere in old-style brewing.


It is a shame they only brewed using a coppers tin...wonder if they had temp control?


----------



## Moad (14/6/16)

Not used in modern commercial brewing... The next line down. I guess it depends what you call commercial brewing.

To answer your question, yes I read the article.

Was also dissapointed they made an extract beer, they should analysed the malt and hop composition if possible.


----------



## crowmanz (14/6/16)

Moad said:


> Not used in modern commercial brewing... The next line down. I guess it depends what you call commercial brewing.


Noted, the incomplete sentence in your OP made it read as though brett wasn't used in this recreated beer.

I guess to them commercial means megaswill.


----------



## 2much2spend (14/6/16)

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/programs/catalyst/ 

Something to watch tonight. It's beer related
I think it's something to do with a beer bottle discovered on an old ship wreck and they have cultivated the yeast.


----------



## goomboogo (14/6/16)

They isolated 5 or 6 strains of yeast from the bottle. One was Saccharomyces and the rest were Brettanomyces. The managed to revive the Saccharomyces and brew a beer with it. I'm not sure whether they brewed with any of the Brett strains.


----------



## hoppy2B (14/6/16)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DU99 (14/6/16)

set the PVR..


----------



## panspermian (14/6/16)

Question: Was it always this type of yeast or is this just a product of stress factors causing the yeast to be like Trappist yeast?


----------



## panspermian (14/6/16)

goomboogo said:


> They isolated 5 or 6 strains of yeast from the bottle. One was Saccharomyces and the rest were Brettanomyces. The managed to revive the Saccharomyces and brew a beer with it. I'm not sure whether they brewed with any of the Brett strains.


I heard on on the radio this arvo it was champagnish, so yes.


----------



## panspermian (14/6/16)

I want this blokes job. Yeast specialist.


----------



## panspermian (14/6/16)

Proven under microscope


----------



## panspermian (14/6/16)

Apparently Brett is 'oblong'. [emoji3]
Lovin' it [emoji4]


----------



## SBOB (14/6/16)

some high quality home brew setup there to test out the yeast... /sarcasm


----------



## Benn (14/6/16)

Diving and homebrew, my two favourite activities.


----------



## DU99 (14/6/16)

can of malt and one or two other items made in a shed and the beer comes bottled after 4 weeks


----------



## SBOB (14/6/16)

DU99 said:


> can of malt and one or two other items made in a shed and the beer comes bottled after 4 weeks


being Tasmania, you could almost excuse the lack of temp control


----------



## nosco (14/6/16)

I just caught the last few minutes of the story on Catalyst. Ill watch it again later.

http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/4481385.htm

The story above actually reads alot like the Catalyst story. Both ABC i guess.


----------



## barls (14/6/16)

topics merged


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/16)

Benn said:


> Diving and homebrew, my two favourite activities.


Muff


----------



## Whiteferret (15/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Muff


Oyster


----------



## mr_wibble (15/6/16)

You can download a copy of the video from the ABC
http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/tv/catalyst/catalyst_s17_ep18_beer.mp4

It's about 67MiB, fairly low quality.

EDIT: The link on the Catalyst page is broken, it's got an extra "<BR>" in the URL - looks like a typo. 
The above link just worked for me.


----------



## warra48 (15/6/16)

Watched it.

Would be more impressed if they recover yeast direct from further bottles they plan to salvage from the wreck.
And, while they're at it, they should get a brewer to help who knows what he or she is doing, and use an appropriate old recipe, not a modern can of goop.


----------



## Spiesy (15/6/16)

Had recorded this to watch, no longer interested after reading these comments.


----------



## dannymars (15/6/16)

I love how the host says "now THAT is a brewing shed!!"

much excitement! 

goop


----------



## crowmanz (15/6/16)

Apparently there was 2 batches and one was all grain brewed on a grainfather https://www.facebook.com/BeerCartel/videos/10154096222711023/


----------

